# Uber's PR Movement Starts at NY Post... The American Dream....



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

http://nypost.com/2015/10/07/driving-for-uber-lets-me-live-the-american-dream/

*Driving for Uber lets me live the American dream*
By Samuel Nunez

October 7, 2015 | 8:21pm

Modal Trigger









Photo: Getty Images
People are constantly talking about the American dream, but I want to talk a bit about the New York City dream. As a first-generation New Yorker, I was struggling to support a family in this expensive city until I started partnering with Uber. Now, I'm supporting three sons and a wife and am able to pursue my real passion on the side - music.

I was born in the Dominican Republic, and moved to New York City when I was 9 years old. I'm proud to have called The Bronx my home for 25 years. New York is the greatest city in the world but, as everyone knows, it's not the most affordable.

I drove a yellow taxi for more than 10 years, and it was a constant struggle to make ends meet. I was always stressed about the fact that I couldn't spend enough time with my family and wondered how I'd pay the bills each month.

I was earning between $30,000 and $40,000 a year. I thought that finding a job that allowed me to earn enough to support my family and give me time to pursue my dream of becoming a singer and spend time with my children would be impossible - until two years ago, when I found Uber.

The difference between driving a yellow taxi and partnering with Uber is like day and night.

With Uber, I make about $60,000 a year - and right now, I'm only working three days a week. Friday nights are incredibly busy for both taxi riders and Uber riders. When I was driving a yellow taxi, the most I could take home on a Friday was about $200 - and I had to work until 4 a.m. With Uber, I can make up to $600.

And last year, there were several instances when I made $7,000 in one month alone. The earning potential along with the flexibility and freedom is incredible.

I certainly don't miss those grueling 12-hour shifts I was forced to work when I drove a yellow cab. I started off every day owing the medallion owner money. I barely slept. I barely saw my family. I always had a medallion owner breathing down my neck, and I was unable to take a vacation or else I would risk losing my right to lease the vehicle. I had no control over my life or my time.

Partnering with Uber doesn't just mean more money in my pocket. It means I have time to work with my wife (who is also a singer) on recording our second album together because I can start or stop working whenever I want. We have time to perfect our craft and promote our work.

It also means I take my kids to baseball practice, music classes and school. Anyone who has three boys under the age of 7 knows how much time it takes to ensure they all get quality time with their dad.

Being a positive role model in their life is priceless. My family and I also got the opportunity this summer to visit the Dominican Republic, where I grew up, so I could show my children my roots - and what has grown from them, thanks to Uber.

But the most important benefit of working for Uber - for myself as well as my family - is the peace of mind we've gained. We're no longer stressed about paying the bills and are more focused on spending quality time with one another and doing what we love. We're happier - after all, we're living a life we only dreamed of not all that long ago.

And as I've learned since becoming an Uber partner, my experience is far from unique - it appears to be par for the course.

Partnering with Uber gives you the chance to create your own earning potential - to stop letting others set limits on your own career. That's the true New York City dream. I'm living proof.

_Samuel Nunez has been an Uber driver-partner for two years. He lives in The Bronx with his wife and three sons._

FILED UNDER CABS , IMMIGRANTS , UBER


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

WOW!! Mind Blown

NY Post must really be desperate. I would love to know if Mr. Nunez even exists.

Maybe some of our New York members can track him down or give us some feedback on those $7,000 months. lol


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Wow I must be working for the " other UBER".

You know the one where you constantly debating if you should quit or not.

Today I got an email the phone charge is going up to 15 bucks a week. 

Lol


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Grrrrr


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Unbelievable!


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

Uber unbelievable!


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

So there's a negative Uber article and everyone jumps on board and believes everything that was written. A positive article comes out and everyone jumps on it saying "it must be Uber PR". No offense to you all but many of us like the Uber experience for many of the reasons discussed in this article. Especially those like me who do it part time.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

PTUber said:


> So there's a negative Uber article and everyone jumps on board and believes everything that was written. A positive article comes out and everyone jumps on it saying "it must be Uber PR". No offense to you all but many of us like the Uber experience for many of the reasons discussed in this article. Especially those like me who do it part time.


Yeah when you drive for $0.85/mile and $0.10/minute, $1.70 safe ride fee, and Uber removes cancellation fees, come back and let us know how you feel. It's basically no lube and they didn't even buy us dinner.

*edit*
Oh wait, I forgot, Uber is throwing a pizza party this Sunday morning from 3-4am for DFW drivers. I guess we do get dinner... I'm still not counting on lube.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

When it happens I'll just stop. Whining about it doesn't help.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

PTUber said:


> When it happens I'll just stop. Whining about it doesn't help.


Maybe drivers might start organizing with coordinated work stoppages. Too bad I haven't heard about anything like that going on.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

PTUber said:


> So there's a negative Uber article and everyone jumps on board and believes everything that was written. A positive article comes out and everyone jumps on it saying "it must be Uber PR". No offense to you all but many of us like the Uber experience for many of the reasons discussed in this article. Especially those like me who do it part time.


But wait this guy was featured on a quote on ubers website saying how he is earning more with the price decreases. Go look uber realesed a study saying we now earn twice as much. And said driver was featured. Is that not uber PR??


----------



## humandriver (Sep 16, 2014)

Someone better tell him Uber ain't got no love for him, and they want to replace him with a driverless car asap.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Aztek98 said:


> Wow I must be working for the " other UBER".
> 
> You know the one where you constantly debating if you should quit or not.
> 
> ...


They are taking the phones away here in San Diego. UBER has been advertising big time on the Walking Dead marathon this week. At least one an hour. Oh, advertising for Drivers that is,not PAX. The commercial seems to be aimed at those who only want(can afford) to UBER part time rather than them touting a liveable (semi) income like their make a 1000 dollars a week Craigslist ads.


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

Yeah, what a racket. We know it's a big fat lie when he says the income is from only 3 days a week!

Maybe they left when he meant an equivalent to Dominican peso money.

Let's see, currently it is 45.28 Dominican pesos per U.S. dollar. So that would equate to $1325 American dollars.....

That sounds more like it for three days a week....


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

Utter Bullshit. I have many friends that drive uber full-time in NYC. After all expenses most earn little more than rideshare drivers.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

PTUber said:


> When it happens I'll just stop. Whining about it doesn't help.


And the race to the bottom will continue.
Thank you for playing along!


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

PTUber said:


> So there's a negative Uber article and everyone jumps on board and believes everything that was written. A positive article comes out and everyone jumps on it saying "it must be Uber PR". No offense to you all but many of us like the Uber experience for many of the reasons discussed in this article. Especially those like me who do it part time.


When there's a negative article about how uber treats drivers most of us jump on board because that's our experience in that article.

This article is nonsense and every NYC TLC driver will tell you that.

So let me get this straight, you are a part time driver who has no compassion or empathy for drivers?

This is why the strike won't work. Because the worst enemy of drivers are other drivers.


----------



## Nagodesi (Aug 20, 2015)

Uber is promoting more proppoganda than the Nazi's


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

I wish someone who is good at Photoshop would Photoshop a picture of Travis Kalanick as Hitler.

the caption should read "Der Uber Fuhrer"

if I knew how to photoshop I would do it myself. I think it would be a great meme to spread around the Internet and would certainly get Travis's attention.


----------



## Nagodesi (Aug 20, 2015)

Lepke said:


> I wish someone who is good at Photoshop Wood Photoshop a picture of Travis Kalanick as Hitler.
> 
> the caption should read "Der Uber Fuhrer"
> 
> if I knew how to photoshop I would do it myself. I think it would be a great meme to spread around the Internet and would certainly get Travis's attention.


Under his photo it would say "Driving for Uber will set you free"


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Lepke said:


> I wish someone who is good at Photoshop Wood Photoshop a picture of Travis Kalanick as Hitler.


AintWorthIt


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

This is in really bad taste but it could also be captioned

"Arbeit macht Frei." 
it's what appears over the front gate of most concentration camps and translates as " work will make you free"

very bad taste indeed but would definitely get Travis's attention.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Lepke said:


> "Arbeit macht Frei."
> it's what appears over the front gate of most concentration camps and translates as " work will make you free"


No, let's not go there please.


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

So no takers on a Photoshop picture of Travis's head on Hitlers body? I would really like to spread that around social media.


----------

